# Talking Timeshares Episode 7 - Free TUG membership giveaways!



## TUGBrian (Jul 8, 2022)

still making progress working with camtasia, not sure why it still crops my video into a small portion of the screen, but not having my mug filling up your phone is probably not the worst thing in the world!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 8, 2022)

Your logo reveal intro is full screen. It makes me think that perhaps you are recording at 720p and then that is being put into a 1080p video timeline in whatever program you are editing with?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 8, 2022)

I thought so as well, but ive verfied that the camera is recording in 1080....that said its just an amazon "nexigo" video conferencing 50 dollar camera ive always used....despite it saying it can record in full hd, that may just be clever marketing!

im using camtasia for edits, and while it does have a zoom feature to "fill the screen" it gets all grainy and pixelated when i try that...so it may just be the source itself.

that said when i open the mp4 file from the video recording directly before importing to camtasia, it looks fine and appear to "fill up" the screen in movie maker!

ill dig into it a bit more,  this is all a fascinating learning experience into what it takes to produce even average looking content!  im in awe now at some of the more common youtube channels I watch regularly!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 8, 2022)

also if we hit 350 before sunday, ill give away TWO free memberships to current youtube subscribers!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 8, 2022)

looks to be that zoom doesnt actually record in 1080p for "reasons" i guess...even with the hd box checked.

ill record the next episode just using camtasia and see if that improves things.


----------

